# Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2008)

Press Release 210401-D

*Lachsrekord vor Rügen​*






Glowe. 
Bei einer Trollingausfahrt am 26. März vor die Küste Rügens ging Angelguide Stephan Hackbarth (www.angeln-exklusiv.de) aus Vierow ein ganz besonders kapitaler Salmonide an den Haken: 
Ein Lachs im Format XXL schnappte sich den Blinker, der von „Hacki“ (wie ihn seine Freunde nennen) und seiner Mannschaft an dem Tag (Ulf Eckhardt aus Zingst, Toralf Lange aus Bergen und Andree Plöger aus Krugsdorf) in 30 Fuß Tiefe am Downrigger angeboten wurde. 

Nach einigen Minuten brutalen Drills gab Toralf Lange die Rute an seinen Skipper ab – der Fisch am anderen Ende war ihm wohl nicht geheuer und außerdem schmerzten die Arme schon. Immer wieder suchte der kampfstarke Gegner bei aufgewühlter See das Weite. Stephan Hackbarth brachte den silbernen Riesen nach einer Stunde und zehn Minuten endlich an das Boot. 

Nach zwei misslungenen Kescherversuchen klappte es dann doch. Riesenjubel an Bord! Nachdem klar war, dass dieser Fisch rekordverdächtig sein würde, wurden umgehend einige Trollingfreunde per Telefon alarmiert. Schnell fuhr man in den Hafen, wo man sich zum Wiegen verabredet hatte. 
Dort wurde der Fisch an zwei Digitalwaagen mit exakt 21,1 kg offiziell gewogen. 
Die Längenmessung ergab 1,21 m. 

Der Fisch wurde bezwungen mit einer Rhino Xtra Rigger Witch-Downriggerrute, einer Quantum Sea 330LHX Multi, so wie mit einem Grizzly Schleppblinker in der Größe L.

Foto: Mike Luner


----------



## HD4ever (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

der Hammer ! :k
schon wieder ein Rekordlachs |bigeyes
da hatte Dolfin nur zu recht das der letzte Rekord wohl nicht lange halten wird ....
Glückwunsch dem Fängern ... so einer will erstmal gelandet werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*



> so einer will erstmal gelandet werden


Erstmal drankriegen - dann ans landen denken ... ;-)))


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

das ma n lachs!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

Petri Heil zu dem fantastischen Fisch!
Aber wieso gab er die Rute an den Skipper ab,wer gilt den dann als Fänger?

Taxidermist


----------



## Ollek (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erstmal drankriegen - dann ans landen denken ... ;-)))



|bigeyesScheinbar rumpelts da im Wochentakt


----------



## bacalo (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erstmal drankriegen - dann ans landen denken ... ;-)))


 

Klasse Fisch#6#6#6, meine Augen gänzen.

Und Thomas hat wieder mal das letzte Wort


----------



## Carphunter81 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

was war denn das für ne papp-nase.

gibt nach paar minuten die rute ab, weil ihm der fisch nicht geheuer war... ts ts ts
wofür geht er dann angeln?
sollte sich vllt. mal im hallen-halma probieren.


----------



## Ollek (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

:vik: und schon kommt der erste der Querschlägt...

PS ich finds gut das er den abgegeben hat wenn er ihn sich so nicht selbst zutraut, bevor er mit samt Schnur und Köder abreisst...aber egal.

:g Es ist keine 60er Mefo auf die die evtl. aus waren und dann ist besser man gibt ihm jemand Erfahrenen, als das Peng und so...


----------



## cafabu (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

Moin moin,
- _das kann gar kein Lachs sein, der passt doch niemals in diese Folien in denen man Räuchlachs kaufen kann. Der ist viel zu groß!_ -
Ich glaube ich fahre mal schnell an die Küste ob der Ostseepegel gefallen ist. So ein Mordsvieh. Ein ganz großes PETRIEEEEE an die beiden Fänger.
Bei manchen Fischarten halten Rekorde seit 20 Jahren, bei anderen halten sie im Wochentackt. Und wenn er ihn nicht abgegeben hätte und verloren hätte, hätten wir nie von diesem Brummer erfahren. Keine Diskussionen, rausfahren und selber einen neuen Rekord aufstellen.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Jirko (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

holymoly, wat für´n prachtstück! da verneig ich mich mal ehrfurchtsvoll und gratuliere dem fänger auf´s herzlichste #6


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

Preti Heil zu diesem super Fisch


----------



## Ossipeter (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

Gratuliere! Das ist ein Mordskerl!


----------



## dasbiest (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erstmal drankriegen - dann ans landen denken ... ;-)))


 

Moin Thomas, Gruss aus Bornhöved. Vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal. Batterie ist noch immer fit.#6


----------



## hecq (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

petri zum schönen tier!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

auch von mir petri dem fänger

tja, die großlachsangler fahren demnähst wohl nach rügen anstatt zur mörrum #6


----------



## Franky D (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

Schei.....e is dat en brummer da kann man nur petri sagen


----------



## chris1867 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Press Release 210401-D
> 
> *Lachsrekord vor Rügen*​
> 
> ...


Gratuliere Stephan !wir kennen uns noch aus den ASV Garbsenzeiten (CHRIS)#h


----------



## goeddoek (23. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

Bestimmt batteriebetrieben und vom Rüganer Touristbüro eingesetzt  :q :q


Im Ernst - Prachtfisch #6

|schild-g und dickes Petri Heil dem ( den ) Fänger(n) :m


----------



## Strandgucker (23. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

Respekt, das ist ja mal ein kapitaler Fang. Ich ziehe zur Zeit nur Hering ohne Ende aus dem Wasser.

Wir waren letztes Wochenende auf einer Tour ( gesponsort von Chef!) organisiert von einem Tourismusunternehmen (http://www.tourismuszentrum-ostseekueste.de/reisen/angeln/index.php - Angebot Angelfahrt auf die Ostsee)  von Wismar aus draußen und ich habe innerhalb von 3 Stunden fast 100 Heringe rausgeholt.


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (23. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

Ein Dickes Petrie Heil auch von mir,zu diesem Mordsfieh.


(TRAUMFISCH)  

Gruss KL.  Dorsch:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Adlerfan (23. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

sprachlos bin....|bigeyes.............fettes petri zu diesem fang des lebens!!!#6:vik:


----------



## JerkerHH (23. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

Boooaaaaahhhhhhh

super großes Petri dem Fänger!!!!!!


----------



## Deep Sea (23. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

Moin Hacki,

Respekt:m, 

wir haben uns ja am 17.03. abends noch in der Schabe gesehen und auf den Sturm geschimpft, der uns leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung machte.|evil:


----------



## MPluto (23. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

Respekt, Respekt!!!|schild-g
Dickes Petri.
Schönes Tier.


----------



## Knispel (29. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

Klasse Fisch, es ist doch schön zusehen, dass es solche Brummer hier wieder gibt.


----------



## Ollek (30. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Klasse Fisch, es ist doch schön zusehen, dass es solche Brummer hier wieder gibt.



Die Frage die ich mir stelle (bitte ohne etwas anzuzetteln |wavey Ob es sich bei den gemeldeten Fängen nicht um eine begrenzt vorkommene Population um Rügen handelt.

Man hört kaum bzw. selten Fänge aus Dänemark (Langeland etc.) oder Bornholm zumindest was solche Brocken angeht.

Das ist aber wie gesagt nur eine Vermutung von mir evtl. kann der eine oder andere Trollingangler dazu was sagen. 

Wenn es denn so wäre wäre es schade drumm wenn jetzt die grosse "Rekordjagd" losgeht.

Ps. Ist nur ein Gedankengang von mir ohne estwas in Gang zu setzten. auch von mir Petrie dem Fänger #6


----------



## HD4ever (30. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

das Hauptverbreitungsgebiet der Lachse dort liegt halt in der Gegend von Rügen um Bornholm bis Schweden ....
so selten sind die da wahrlich nicht und der diesige Rekord hat ja auch nicht lang gehalten ...
die Lachse sind aber auch nur wenige Wochen dort vor Ort weil sie den Richtung Land ziehenden Heringen folgen, nun neigt sich die Saison wieder dem Ende entegen und die Lachse verabschieden sich wieder .....


----------



## Aal Totto (30. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*

Hallo!!! Von mir auch ein fettes Petri.Schönes Tier


----------



## Arne95 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Lachsrekord auf Rügen!*



> das Hauptverbreitungsgebiet der Lachse dort liegt halt in der Gegend von Rügen um Bornholm bis Schweden ....
> so selten sind die da wahrlich nicht und der diesige Rekord hat ja auch nicht lang gehalten ...
> die Lachse sind aber auch nur wenige Wochen dort vor Ort weil sie den Richtung Land ziehenden Heringen folgen, nun neigt sich die Saison wieder dem Ende entegen und die Lachse verabschieden sich wieder .....


 
ich war schon 2 mal mit hacki draußen und hab auf Lachse geangelt!! Da ist alles voll von dennen. Die Lachssaison beginnt im November/ Dezember und endet ende April. Dann ziehen diese Monster weiter und hauen sich weiter im Norden den Magen voll !!


----------

